# old tv gold



## tassos recycling (May 29, 2012)

i found these in an old tv. how many pounds of this do i need to make worth it


----------



## jimdoc (May 29, 2012)

Those are low grade, I get 15¢ per lb. Its not gold you see.

Jim


----------



## tassos recycling (May 29, 2012)

thats what i thought jim but some person told me they were... i guess thats what i get for believing other people.


----------



## jimmydolittle (May 30, 2012)

I've never heard of there being gold in a TV before. Have you tested for gold?


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 30, 2012)

My brother is a TV repairman and, for awhile, he clipped and kept the stuff with gold on it. In a year, he only had a pound or two and stopped messing with it. There's a little gold but it's fairly low grade. The best gold I've seen on TVs was on old RCA tuners (60s-70s, maybe). If I remember right, the fact that their tuners were all gold plated was mentioned in the RCA ads at the time.


----------



## a_bab (May 30, 2012)

While the old TV sets did't have gold at all, or had very little gold (in transistors/IC's/some plated pins etc), the new TV's do have more gold in them (LCD's and plasma panels). These have BGA's, flatpacks, and also palladium in ceramic caps. 

However the amount is so low/TV that unless one has access to hundreds/month it's not something to do for sure.


----------

